# NCAA East Regional Track: Marrero, Neely, Austin, Timlin advance to Oregon!



## ISUCC

The ISU track teams continue their seasons this Thursday through Saturday at Kentucky in the NCAA east regional meet. 

We have 9 people competing, 3 girls, 6 guys. We have a good chance to qualify several athletes for the NCAA meet in Eugune

You can watch the meet live all three nights for free, the links are on the UK website, as are links for live results, heat sheets, meet schedule, etc... that's all here

http://www.ukathletics.com/page/201...k-and-field-east-preliminary-round-03-29-2017

Each day ISU is previewing the 9 athletes who are racing this weekend. They started off with ISU 100 meter school record holder Tristan Parmley


Our week filled with Prelim previews starts with @_tparm in the 100 meters, after setting a school record in Wichita! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/piyowu4Oez— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 22, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

ISU is the only MVC school in the east regional, all the other MVC schools are in the west regional at Texas

All together 95 MVC athletes qualified for the regional meets. We should have a good amount advance on to Oregon as well


----------



## ISUCC

today, Alethia Marrero


.@awesomealis had a weekend to remember in Wichita. Now she looks to get back to Eugene. #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/8kfgCZawR1— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 23, 2017


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> ISU is the only MVC school in the east regional, all the other MVC schools are in the west regional at Texas
> 
> All together 95 MVC athletes qualified for the regional meets. We should have a good amount advance on to Oregon as well



I was talking to a guy I know through having kids in the same class/t-ball team.  his wife coaches at EIU.  apparently they are going to Texas so the line must be between IN and IL.  Do athletes have to hit a certain mark or time to qualify?


----------



## ISUCC

niklz62 said:


> I was talking to a guy I know through having kids in the same class/t-ball team.  his wife coaches at EIU.  apparently they are going to Texas so the line must be between IN and IL.  Do athletes have to hit a certain mark or time to qualify?



correct, the dividing line between the east and west regional meet is Illinois. So we go east to Lexington, and EIU, just an hour west of us, goes all the way to Austin Texas

To qualify for each regional an athlete must be ranked in the top 48 of each event. Relays take the top 24 in each regional. 

12 individuals from each regional make the NCAA meet (in each event) 24 total athletes make each event for the NCAA meet.


----------



## ISUCC

today's spotlight is on the 2 hurdlers


We are known as Sycamores but we are also known as #HurdleU. Marcus and Daley look to add to the tradition this week. #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/O4NbefKrPK— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 24, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

today's release from ISU

http://www.gosycamores.com/news/201...t-to-compete-at-ncaa-east-region-prelims.aspx


----------



## ISUCC

the team has arrived in Lexington! 


Squad. Lots of ovals to be run this weekend. 1st round of #ncaachampionship  for #MarchOn Sycamores! pic.twitter.com/x3KIQOzgWk— Kyle Walsh (@kwalsh24) May 24, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Good thing we're in the east regional in Lexington. The west regional is in Austin and it's supposed to be near 100 degrees all 3 days down there. Ugh

Meet starts at 4:30 today,  live streaming starts at 9pm.


----------



## ISUCC

today's spotlight is on the distance runners


All four distance runners have the confidence of @kwalsh24. Learn why Coach Walsh believes all can be heading to Eugene. #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/LW29BLmXQY— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 25, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

meet is underway, here are the times our runners compete


Brooke Moore to kick things off for the #Sycamores tonight at #NCAATFHere's tonight's schedule for ISU pic.twitter.com/CjRnVAcdQV— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 25, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Brooke Moore easily advance in the women's 1500, she was 5th in her heat in 4:20.58, just barely off her school record. 


Brooke Moore finishes 5th in the 1500-meter to advance to the quarterfinals Saturday at 6:30! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/eVQSuDag1g— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 25, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

getting 5th


Moore is through to quarterfinals! She takes the 5th auto spot in Heat 3 at near-PR 4:20.58 #NCAATF #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/59Lhpj5bkR— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 25, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

David Timlin will run in heat 4 of the men's 1500, still one more heat of the women's 1500, then 3 heats of the men's 1500 before Timlin runs. 

Great weather, cool and a breeze, 60 degrees


----------



## ISUCC

David Timlin advances by finishing 3rd in his heat. 


We have our next quarterfinalist! Timlin finishes 3rd and advances to the quarterfinals in the 1500 Saturday at 6:45! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/bCStAHKULV— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 25, 2017




Timlin does it again! Dead last with 400 to go, finishes 3rd and punches a spot in the quarterfinals at 3:50.75! #NCAATF #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/gwpEMpawoY— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 25, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Tristan Parmley is up next in heat 6 of the men's 100 meter dash


----------



## ISUCC

Tristan Parmley ran 10.51 and finished 37th, so he will not advance to the next round on Saturday, so his season is done. 

He needed a 10.35 to advance


.@_tparm finishes 7th in Heat 6 at 10.51 #NCAATF #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/PjcArEfy32— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 25, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Alethia Marrero runs in the 800 at 8:10pm

Akis Medrano runs in the 10,000 at 9:40pm


----------



## ISUCC

Alethia Marrero keeps a great night going for ISU track, she WINS her heat of the 800 to advance to race again Saturday, she ran 2:06.87


No sweat for @awesomealis, who earns an AQ spot in Friday's quarterfinals by wining Heat 4 at 2:06.87 #NCAATF #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/ocT0McIX6E— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 26, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Medrano finished 44th in the 10k tonight


Medrano finishes 44th at 31:39.60 at the conclusion of the 10K, and that does it for Indiana State at Day One of #NCAATF East!— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 26, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

wrap up from ISU

http://gosycamores.com/news/2017/5/...erfinals-at-day-one-of-ncaa-east-prelims.aspx


----------



## ISUCC

tonight in Lexington, our hurdlers compete for the first time

Alethia Marrero tries to punch her ticket back to Oregon in the 800

And Taylor Austin tries to earn a trip to Oregon in the steeplechase


----------



## ISUCC

one last profile, Jaime Murtagh, high jumper


Our final preview is on Jaime Murtagh, the lone Sycamore in a field event this weekend. @John_Gartland likes his chances. #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/nHEYpcFojp— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 26, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Marcus Neely wins heat three of the 110 hurdles in 13.66, so he will advance to tomorrow. Daley Carter is in heat 6


Marcus Neely wins Heat 3 and earns a quarterfinal appearance on Saturday at 7:20! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/YxitstPW4g— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 26, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

his race


Smooth sailing for @Marcus_Neely in Heat 3, earning an AQ spot in tomorrow's quarterfinal with a win at 13.66 (0.9) #NCAATF #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/nTYl0h0iZ3— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 26, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Daley Carter advances too! 13.90, so both will try for berths to Oregon again tomorrow! ISU has the 3rd and 11th fastest times heading into tomorrow

his race


Daley Carter makes his way into tomorrow's quarterfinal as well, finishing 4th in his heat and 11th overall at 13.90 #NCAATF #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/F80cIg7Eez— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 26, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

the meet is now live on WatchESPN

Alethia Marrero runs at 6:30pm


----------



## ISUCC

Marrero in heat 3, tune in now, heat one getting ready to start, she needs top 3 or the 3 fastest times after that


----------



## ISUCC

Marrero to Oregon again! She was the 12th and last qualifier!

Alethia also has the all time MVC 800 record at 2:02.67, so she can go even faster! 


Alethia Marrero is heading to Oregon! She finishes 4th in Heat 3 of the 800 and earns a spot in the National Championships! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/RRLRpO8VzQ— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 26, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Taylor Austin will be in heat 3 of the Steeplechase at 8:20, she has a shot to make it too.


----------



## ISUCC

Taylor Austin runs the race of her life and gets 3rd and punches her ticket to Oregon in the Steeplechase, a new school record in 10:02.89! 


That's a school-record and a trip to Oregon for Taylor Austin after a fantastic run in the Steeplechase! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/wb3Hjq8pyM— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 27, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Tayyyyy qualifies for NCAA championships in the steeplechase. 10:02 new school record!! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/ya2sWNFXyf— Kyle Walsh (@kwalsh24) May 27, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Tomorrow we'll try to send 5 more on to Oregon, David Timlin in the 1500 (he's been the past 2 years), Brooke Moore in the women's 1500,  Both Hurdlers (Neely and Carter) and Murtagh (high jump)


----------



## ISUCC

wrap up from ISU

http://gosycamores.com/news/2017/5/...spectacular-day-two-of-ncaa-east-prelims.aspx


----------



## ISUCC

tonight's schedule


Here is the Day Three schedule for ISU.Men's high jump has moved from 6 p.m. up to 3 p.m. pic.twitter.com/EmN6s1DPxA— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 27, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

weather delay, meet won't start until 7pm or later, on espn3


----------



## ISUCC

well crap! Brooke Moore breaks her school record, but got 8th and won't advance, only top 5 plus next 2 fastest go, so she will barely miss out. 

8th place 4:18..64

she wound up 16th


----------



## ISUCC

Timlin advances to Oregon again! THIRD straight year! 

2nd place 3:46.84. 


HELLO EUGENE! David Timlin finishes 2nd in his heat of the 1500 to return to the National Championships! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/q6rXFUzdOb— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 28, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Hurdles next, we have 2 competing

Jaime Murtagh placed 36th in the high jump, tough meet for him


----------



## ISUCC

Neely advances!! in the hurdles! 2nd place 13.69


How about another?! Marcus Neely is headed to Eugene with a 2nd place finish in Heat 1 of the 110-Hurdles! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/R8pfA4E3Dg— Sycamore Track/XC (@IndStXCTF) May 28, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

Daley Carter misses out barely, going 13.97 and getting 16th, he's a junior, so next year!


----------



## ISUCC

So we're sending 4 to Oregon

Alethia Marrero 800 (2nd NCAA meet)

Taylor Austin Steeplechase

David Timlin 1500 (3rd straight NCAA meet)

Marcus Neely 110 hurdles


----------



## ISUCC

final wrap up from ISU

http://gosycamores.com/news/2017/5/...eugene-on-day-three-of-ncaa-east-prelims.aspx


----------

